# So tired



## josey123 (Sep 13, 2012)

My Tsh level is .99
But I am so exhausted even with 7 hours of sleep. I don't seem to be able to function at all during the day. Is there a reason for this because my doctor says that it is a normal reading.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

TSH alone doesn't paint the whole picture. Did they test anything else, like Free T3 or Free T4 or antibodies?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

josey123 said:


> My Tsh level is .99
> But I am so exhausted even with 7 hours of sleep. I don't seem to be able to function at all during the day. Is there a reason for this because my doctor says that it is a normal reading.


Josey; you need the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests to get a better idea.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

And if you get these tests and you want us to comment, we need the results and the ranges!

You may be hyper, you may be low in ferritin and some other possible scenarios. One step at at time here.


----------



## josey123 (Sep 13, 2012)

hi,

here is the complete test:

tsh is .99 the range is .34 to 4.82
t4 is 1.0 the range is .77 to 1.61
t3 is 4.23 the range is 2.0 to 4.4

taking 65 mg. of westhroid

thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

josey123 said:


> hi,
> 
> here is the complete test:
> 
> ...


I guess those are Total 3 and Total 4; not Free T3 and Free T4? If that is FREE T3, I would say you might be a little on the hyper side which could account for being tired.

Did you get a Ferritin test yet?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The range looks about right for Free's, Andros - I think they are free's.

Josey,

Have them test your Ferritin levels and also your B-12 and Vit D levels which can all cause fatigue.


----------



## josey123 (Sep 13, 2012)

they are free ts.

i think i am still a little hyper. i take a lot of vitamin d and my iron levels were normal last time i checked, but i take iron, and i get b-12 shots now and then, but in january i will have the dr. test for all of those things, so thanks for mentioning them.

in the mean time i cut my meds in half even though i know you will all say not to do so. my tsh was .22 and the dr. said to cut down a half pill, so then it went to .44 and he said it was normal, but i didn't think so, so i cut it down and it went to .99 and it is still a little off to me. now i am cutting it down to 32 mg. to see what happens. drs. here think it is normal if it is in the range.

thanks.


----------

